# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Event in Fort Walton july30th



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
We, the Emerald Coast Redfish Club are having our next tournament in Fort Walton Beach. This will be a boat and kayak event. We will be launching out of Marler Park just east of the Brooks Bridge. Now if you want to launch elsewhere and come to the ramp at Marler Park to check in thats up to you. If you have never fished with us here is the breakdown: $35 club dues and $15 each for entry fee $10 if you kayak. Blast off will be approx. 0545. If you need any more info please check us out at www.theredfishclub.com or you can call me Bill @686-5028. Hope to see you there.


----------

